# Normal macbook battery cycles?



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

I've had my first Macbook for about 3 months now. I just did the first real calibration (I accidentally calibrated it when I left it unplugged in September ) and I checked the battery info. It says it's been through 23 cycles. Is this normal for 3 months? I take the computer to school so it gets plugged and unplugged a lot, but 23 seems a bit high. Is it? Thanks.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My info for 9 months.

Battery Information:

Model Information:
Serial Number:	DP-------------
Manufacturer:	DP
Device name:	ASMB016
Pack Lot Code:	0002
PCB Lot Code:	0000
Firmware Version:	0110
Hardware Revision:	0500
Cell Revision:	0102
Charge Information:
Charge remaining (mAh):	5333
Fully charged:	Yes
Charging:	No
Full charge capacity (mAh):	5334
Health Information:
Cycle count:	34
Condition:	Good
Battery Installed:	Yes
Amperage (mA):	-362
Voltage (mV):	12286


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine after 10 months:

Battery Information:

Model Information:
Serial Number:	
Manufacturer:	SMP
Device name:	ASMB012
Pack Lot Code:	0002
PCB Lot Code:	0000
Firmware Version:	0102
Hardware Revision:	0500
Cell Revision:	0200
Charge Information:
Charge remaining (mAh):	5417
Fully charged:	Yes
Charging:	No
Full charge capacity (mAh):	5454
Health Information:
Cycle count:	12
Condition:	Good
Battery Installed:	Yes
Amperage (mA):	0
Voltage (mV):	12541


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ha, thanks. I guess it's pretty high then.

Does anyone know why this is? Like I said, I'm always unplugging it to bring it to school. Could this have a bad effect on the battery?


----------



## tango (Apr 5, 2008)

lily18 said:


> Ha, thanks. I guess it's pretty high then.
> 
> Does anyone know why this is? Like I said, I'm always unplugging it to bring it to school. Could this have a bad effect on the battery?


It's generally healthier for a battery to leave it unplugged and run down the battery, than to keep plugging in and unplugging. Sometimes when you continue to plug a battery in before it is close to dead because it can get confused and your total battery time can decrease significantly.

For the record, my macbook is almost 15 months old:

Health Information:
Cycle count:	189
Condition:	Good

I use my computer in class or at home every day mostly on battery, then recharging overnight, or when I am near an outlet


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I always have it plugged in when I'm not using it in class. Maybe I'll stop doing that as much. Thank you!


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

You guys think thats impressive... check this. 22 Months.


Full charge capacity (mAh):	5151
Health Information:
* Cycle count:	458*
Condition:	Good
Battery Installed:	Yes
Amperage (mA):	1481
Voltage (mV):	12010


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

lily18 said:


> Yeah, I always have it plugged in when I'm not using it in class. Maybe I'll stop doing that as much. Thank you!


Not so fast. It's more complicated than that. Read all of this page:

Apple - Batteries - Notebooks



Apple said:


> *Standard Maintenance*
> For proper maintenance of a lithium-based battery, it’s important to keep the electrons in it moving occasionally. Apple does not recommend leaving your portable plugged in all the time. An ideal use would be a commuter who uses her MacBook Pro on the train, then plugs it in at the office to charge. This keeps the battery juices flowing. If on the other hand, you use a desktop computer at work, and save a notebook for infrequent travel, Apple recommends charging and discharging its battery at least once per month.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm, thanks for that. But Apple doesn't say how low the battery should get before charging it. When I plug my Mac in after using it at school, the battery might be at 60% - 70%. It's rarely less than 50%. And I leave it plugged in until I need it again, which is usually every second day (except for the weekend, when it's always plugged in). But like tango said, I should probably let the battery get low and then use AC power, rather than charging whenever it's not 100%.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Just use your battery as you see fit. When it dies, you buy another. Seriously.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Lars said:


> Just use your battery as you see fit. When it dies, you buy another. Seriously.


Lars makes a good point. Some batteries will die early no matter how careful you are and some will last for years after poor treatment. Just enjoy your laptop.

You've spent 1 or 2 thousand on a beautiful computer, so buy an Apple or aftermarket battery when yours becomes useless--way in the future. If it dies within a year, Apple _might_ help you out anyways.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I have the iStat Pro widget...says health is 84% and 299 cycles...I've had my MacBook for 20 months. I like to drain it fully every few weeks and let it charge full. Most of the time it is plugged in, might be unplugged for a bit, then back in. As long as it last a couple years, I am cool with buying another at that time.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, thanks  It's my first Mac so I'm babying it and don't want anything to go wrong. Also, I have Apple Care just in case.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Good job, on the Applecare..it is a must for portables. Period. Now, stop worrying, you have Applecare!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Batteries are not covered past the one-year mark, regardless of AppleCare coverage. (Wear and tear item.) However, if your battery fails to perform to spec anytime before the one year mark, then it will be covered.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lars said:


> Just use your battery as you see fit. When it dies, you buy another. Seriously.


AGREED. Definately just use it. Plug it in when your able to, and dont when you cant. And on regular use Im sure your doing what apple says to do. If your always plugged in, not like its gonna blow.


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

How did u guys find out all that info on your batteries?


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Under "About this Mac" go to "more info" and click on "power." Also the program coconutbattery tells you more info.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

FWIW.. my Macbook rarely leaves its desk. It's much more a desktop machine than a portable for me. Especially now that I have the iPhone. It's always plugged in when it's on the desk. My battery is just fine. I will usually drain it when I think it's been long enough.

There's no use in wasting time worrying about your battery.. it's something that will have to be replaced eventually anyway. Use your machine, the way you see fit.. as mentioned before. But, it's good to follow the Apple guidelines if you're so inclined. (read: I don't follow them very often )


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Lars said:


> Just use your battery as you see fit. When it dies, you buy another. Seriously.



That's what i did and i'm still going strong after 2 years almost.

-Adam


----------



## bershka (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I found this thread online and I have concerns about my battery for 13" aluminum Macbook.

For almost 9 months, here is the information below:

Manufacturer:	SMP
Device name:	bq20z951
Pack Lot Code:	0000
PCB Lot Code:	0000
Firmware Version:	002a
Hardware Revision:	000a
Cell Revision:	0100
Charge Information:
Charge remaining (mAh):	1284
Fully charged:	No
Charging:	Yes
Full charge capacity (mAh):	3976
Health Information:
* Cycle count:	346*
Condition:	Normal
Battery Installed:	Yes
Amperage (mA):	2100
Voltage (mV):	11645

Even though the cycle count is very high, condition is normal.

Is this normal for a 9-month battery or not?

I never leave my Macbook plugged in for long periods of time unless battery is low. I use my Macbook a lot every day.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm no expert here, but for comparison, I keep my MBP plugged in at all times and only use it on battery when necessary. 

My MBP 15" is half the age of yours, (5 months) and it would appear that my battery is much better for being plugged in most of the time. At least that is how I interpret the figures.


----------



## bershka (Sep 13, 2009)

SINC said:


> I'm no expert here, but for comparison, I keep my MBP plugged in at all times and only use it on battery when necessary.
> 
> My MBP 15" is half the age of yours, (5 months) and it would appear that my battery is much better for being plugged in most of the time. At least that is how I interpret the figures.


Thanks SINC for your feedback!

However, according to Apple at Apple - Batteries - Notebooks under "Standard Maintenance", it mentions:

_Apple does not recommend leaving your portable plugged in all the time. An ideal use would be a commuter who uses her MacBook Pro on the train, then plugs it in at the office to charge._

Since your battery life is normal like mine, I wonder if a low or high number for Cycle Count is significant?

Edit: I found the answer to my concern! Check iStat Pro @ Apple - Downloads - Dashboard Widgets - iStat pro and it will indicate % of your battery health and cycle counts. Cycle counts don't matter as long as battery health is high!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I dunno. Like I said I am no expert, but I do know that the last two MBPs I traded in still had 90% battery life or better at two years of age. I just wanted to show the other side of the coin for a guy like me who can keep plugged in 99% of the time, but the battery is there when I need it.


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG WHAT DOES CYCLES MEAN I GOT MY MACBOOK FOR LIKE A MONTH AND THIS IS THE INFO!

Battery Information:

Model Information:
Serial Number:	DP-bq20z451-3afb-226a
Manufacturer:	DP
Device name:	bq20z451
Pack Lot Code:	0000
PCB Lot Code:	0000
Firmware Version:	0003
Hardware Revision:	0002
Cell Revision:	0100
Charge Information:
Charge remaining (mAh):	4647
Fully charged:	No
Charging:	No
Full charge capacity (mAh):	5468
Health Information:
Cycle count:	31
Condition:	Good
Battery Installed:	Yes
Amperage (mA):	-913
Voltage (mV):	11939


is 31 cycles high for it?


----------



## bershka (Sep 13, 2009)

^ As mentioned in my edited message above,

Download either software Apple - Downloads - Dashboard Widgets - iStat pro or coconut-flavour.com - [coconutBattery 2.6.5] to check % of your battery health and cycle counts. Cycle counts don't matter as long as battery health is high!

Despite the high cycle count, my battery health is 96% after 10 months. After doing much research online, I have a high cycle count due to heavy usage of my laptop for work (10-16 hours a day)


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

bershka said:


> ^ As mentioned in my edited message above,
> 
> Download either software Apple - Downloads - Dashboard Widgets - iStat pro or coconut-flavour.com - [coconutBattery 2.6.5] to check % of your battery health and cycle counts. Cycle counts don't matter as long as battery health is high!
> 
> Despite the high cycle count, my battery health is 96% after 10 months. After doing much research online, I have a high cycle count due to heavy usage of my laptop for work (10-16 hours a day)


but here it says "The built-in battery in the new 13-, 15-, and 17-inch MacBook Pro is designed to retain up to 80% of its original capacity at up to 1000 full charge and discharge cycles."
Apple - Batteries - Notebooks


Oh if i go to the point where my battery won't hold a charge cause i used the battery to much will apple care replace it?


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

the concept of 'cycle' would seem to be very curious. my macbook tells me 301 cycles, after 20 months of ownership. i certainly haven't run it down to zero that many times. but i have plugged and unplugged it to use on batteries more than that. so what is a cycle? perhaps if you use it on battery down to a certain point? 
macinfo tells me my battery is 'fair', but istat tells me it is 76%, which seems better than fair to me.
sigh.
i think i like the comment that we should just use them and forget about it...


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

i agree most of the time I use it till it goes to sleep then i charge it


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's my battery info after one year of use. I typically use it unplugged at home and have it plugged in at work.

Charge Information:
Charge remaining (mAh):	4357
Fully charged:	Yes
Charging:	No
Full charge capacity (mAh):	4405
Health Information:
Cycle count:	180
Condition:	Normal


----------

